

YouTube Moves API Discussions/Support To Stack Overflow From Google Groups  - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/youtube-moves-api-discussions-and-support-to-stack-overflow-ditches-google-groups/

======
amalakar
Well google's guava library[1] has been on stackoverflow.com for a while and
they encourage users to post question in stackoverflow rather than posing it
to the google group[2].

"To get help on a specific question or problem, post a question to Stack
Overflow with the tag "guava". We monitor these questions using this RSS
feed.)"

1\. <https://code.google.com/p/guava-libraries/> 2\.
<https://groups.google.com/group/guava-discuss/>

~~~
capo
App Engine as well:

<https://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine/>

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/google-a...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/google-
appengine/sEffmCyAKx0)

------
andrewcooke
is there any kind of financial agreement behind this kind of thing? are google
paying something to stack overflow to compensate for the extra load, or are
s.o. happy to have the extra traffic / eyeballs? maybe they are going to be a
sponsor or whatever it is that gets an icon displayed? and if it's "free" is
there discussion beforehand, or it is just assumed that s.o. will handle
things?

not trying to imply anything, just curious how shifts like this, which could
be significant in terms of extra load, are arranged.

------
dannyr
Android, Google Maps API are in Stack Overflow too.

Google Groups is not really suited for discussions involving code.

Glad Google realizes that.

------
kodablah
The headline is a tad inaccurate considering "discussions" don't really take
place on Stack Overflow. In fact, I'd say that's one of the main motivators
for a change like this; A more structured Q/A instead of wading through mounds
of discussions.

------
laserDinosaur
I know this hardly spurs discussion, but god I hate google groups.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Then why post it? It's not in the commenting spirit of Hacker News.

